# rsnapshot: error executing any local command

## AllenJB

I'm experiencing an issue where rsnapshot appears to be unable to execute local commands (whether run from crontab or locally). If I run the exact same commands manually, they succeed.

/mnt/store4/ is a local hard disk (not an nfs or other network mount). It has plenty of disk space and inodes.

rsnapshot runs as root, so permissions should not be an issue. I do not run selinux / hardened. I am not using systemd.

Perl is 5.20.2. I've tried rsnapshot 1.3.1, 1.4.1 and 1.4.2 (bumped ebuild - the commit logs on github specifically mention some issues with rsync return values)

Note how even the logger command fails (I'm using metalog, but again, running the same command manually succeeds)

Does anyone know what might be wrong or can give me more ideas on things to check?

```
require Lchown

Lchown module loaded successfully

Setting locale to POSIX "C"

echo 13528 > /var/run/rsnapshot.pid

/bin/cp -al /mnt/store4/backup/snapshots/hourly.0 \

    /mnt/store4/backup/snapshots/hourly.1

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

rsnapshot encountered an error! The program was invoked with these options:

/usr/bin/rsnapshot hourly

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

ERROR: /bin/cp -al /mnt/store4/backup/snapshots/hourly.0 /mnt/store4/backup/snapshots/hourly.1 failed (result -1, exit status 72057594037927935).

ERROR: Perhaps your cp does not support -al options?

ERROR: Error! cp_al("/mnt/store4/backup/snapshots/hourly.0/", "/mnt/store4/backup/snapshots/hourly.1/")

/usr/bin/logger -p user.err -t rsnapshot[13528] /usr/bin/rsnapshot hourly: \

    ERROR: Error! cp_al("/mnt/store4/backup/snapshots/hourly.0/", \

    "/mnt/store4/backup/snapshots/hourly.1/")

WARNING: Could not log to syslog:

WARNING: /usr/bin/logger -p user.err -t rsnapshot[13528] /usr/bin/rsnapshot hourly: ERROR: Error! cp_al("/mnt/store4/backup/snapshots/hourly.0/", "/mnt/store4/backup/snapshots/hourly.1/")

rm -f /var/run/rsnapshot.pid

```

----------

## AllenJB

Further investigation revealed that perl was unable to run any commands - tested with:

```
perl -e 'print system('whoami');'
```

(You should see a result of 0 and your current username displayed)

Recompiling perl has fixed the issue.

----------

